# Marriage in Gibraltar need witnesses



## Lizshe (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi my son is getting married to his American fiancé in Gibraltar on 15/7 /15 at 11am at the registry office. Are there two kind ex pats out there that could commit to being witnesses I really can't get there sadly . Do let me know if you can help would take so much pressure off them not to have to worry about finding someone on the day.

Here's hoping liz


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you don't get any takers, I got married in Gibraltar last year and we arranged witnesses online via this company

Gibraltar Wedding Packages | Mediterranean Weddings

They charged 25 pounds per person.

We didn't fancy trying to recruit people off the street immediately before the ceremony, and as we were trying to do everything with as little fuss and expense as possible. arranging the witnesses this way was a lot cheaper than taking two people with us and paying their travel and hotel costs.


----------



## Lizshe (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you Lynne that's great liz


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Liz if they delay to September I'll be there ................  But from what I have seen if the worst comes to the worst it really isn't a major problem. And grabbing strangers off the street sure will feed after dinner chat for years to come and maybe be the start of a life time friendship 

Lynn I'm going to use your guys in September on your recommendation - only joking  

While we want the most simple process I don't see it being that cheap but hell it isn't although you get married everyday. The base registry office package is £350 but includes reservations, preparation check, ... Translation at £55 a page seems a lot but at least these guys have the required number of pages down to a minimum. And a taxi to/from the Rock £10 - couldn't let the wife take the bus could I  

But Liz and you have reminded me the one thing I haven't asked is are the witnesses included!!! So thanks both 

That said the hotel for two nights, my lobster dinner, cava, and fruit for the hairy ones will double that. But what price no stress?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

alborino said:


> Liz if they delay to September I'll be there ................  But from what I have seen if the worst comes to the worst it really isn't a major problem. And grabbing strangers off the street sure will feed after dinner chat for years to come and maybe be the start of a life time friendship
> 
> Lynn I'm going to use your guys in September on your recommendation - only joking
> 
> ...


Oh, we didn't use their wedding package, we made all the other arrangements ourselves and they simply supplied the witnesses for, as I said, 25 pounds each. It was all done online with the Registry Office and we just had to take our documents in the day before for checking.


----------

